

Show HN: Relaunched Accthub: backend platform for mobile developers - leftnode
http://leftnode.com/entry/accthub-relaunched.html

======
friggeri
The main issue I have with all those services (this one, Parse, etc.) it that
a large number of app require actual intelligence running on the server — in
order to validate data, send emails, log some kind of analytics, trigger
custom events, etc. The only service that I've seen so far which attempts
something in that direction is StackMob, but they have severe limitations in
other areas.

For example, when I was investigating backends services for Tehula, I
initially thought I'd run with StackMob, but their HTML5 app model was a huge
setback: they are geared towards single page apps, which means I couldn't do
any routing on the server side. The only solution would have been to host an
app somewhere else and use their REST api to talk to StackMob, which in the
end I decided was far more complex than coding my own API.

~~~
leftnode
The triggering of custom events is a neat idea, I hadn't thought about that.
Right now Accthub is just a data store, but being able to add some backend
logic would be very nice.

Thank you for your review.

------
lnanek2
Reminds me of those Android apps out there were the first screen is just
login/register. Nothing to draw users in at all. For some reason, tons of
programmers, when writing, just immediately go - aaaand we need accounts!
Quick! A lot of times the app really has no need for them yet at all and it
would be better to work on free open features that can get some users coming
and coming back. So I guess it is good to sell something developers want, but
I'd really like to see less of this particular thing, not more.

------
ddorian43
If i may ask what is your backend database and how have you implemented the
custom fields?

~~~
leftnode
Here's our tech stack and right now it's in Postgres as a table with a
key/value column.

<https://accthub.com/developers/technology-stack>

------
lucaspiller
I really like your 1 penny per account pricing. :-)

~~~
leftnode
Thank you. I wanted a way to make it dead simple to calculate your bill. I
don't like the idea of being charged per HTTP call. Very easy to let those get
out of hand and get a large bill.

